# Canine Biotech Inc.



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting site. I don't know anything about them or breeding. But I guess they can send you semen from different studs both past and present. I even read about taking semen from one's own \"stud\" and keeping it for use later. Hmmm. 

www.caninebiotech.com


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick, this does NOT mean a jelly jar in the fridge. :wink:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG  

www.vonforell.com 

They have some semen from some great dogs.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Patrick, this does NOT mean a jelly jar in the fridge. :wink:


Thanks for clarifying that for me Bob.


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

I love science... it opens so many doors that wouldn't otherwise be available. My lady just had a AI litter. It went perfectly and I highly recommend it...


----------

